# Good beginner clipless road shoes



## dbleoh7 (Mar 23, 2010)

I have been shopping around for some shoes, but the only ones in my area are Specialized. I liked the Specialized BG Elite shoes, but they only have them in whole sizes at the shop. The 46 fit well, but I think I could go smaller to a 45.5; I think they would fit like a glove. I see that Sidi is an extremely popular brand, and was wondering what the widths are like on them. I hear some people say that they are a narrower shoe. I have a wide foot.... so I'm not sure if they would fit. The BG Elites fit perfectly width wise. I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on a pair of Sidi Zeta's in a 45.5 but am afraid since I haven't tried them on they will fit poorly. Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

Yes, Sidis typically run narrow. They offer several of their men's style's in a "mega" version, which is wider. You might try those instead. While I don't think a cycling shoe should be loose on you, be mindful that your feet will generally swell to some degree in warmer weather. You also want a shoe with enough room to allow for thicker socks in winter.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dbleoh7 said:


> I have been shopping around for some shoes, but the only ones in my area are Specialized. I liked the Specialized BG Elite shoes, but they only have them in whole sizes at the shop. The 46 fit well, but I think I could go smaller to a 45.5; I think they would fit like a glove. I see that Sidi is an extremely popular brand, and was wondering what the widths are like on them. I hear some people say that they are a narrower shoe. I have a wide foot.... so I'm not sure if they would fit. The BG Elites fit perfectly width wise. I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on a pair of Sidi Zeta's in a 45.5 but am afraid since I haven't tried them on they will fit poorly. Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks!


Shoes, like saddles, are personal so I would advise that you not make a purchase without first trying them on. If your shop carries Specialized shoes, they can order the Elite's in size 45.5 so that you can compare them, but I will offer that cycling shoes (and almost any other cycling related apparel) ideally fits _snug_. Not loose and not tight. So if the 46's fit the snug description, that may be your best fit.

It's not a given, but it is common to size up 1/2 size in cycling shoes, because your feet will swell as you ride causing excessive pressure (and possible numbness) if the shoes are too tight. Also, be sure to wear cycling specific socks when trying the shoes on. 

As I said, shoes are personal, but FWIW I find the Spec BG shoes to be among the best and currently own a pair of '08 Elites. Great shoe.


----------



## dbleoh7 (Mar 23, 2010)

indysteel said:


> While I don't think a cycling shoe should be loose on you, be mindful that your feet will generally swell to some degree in warmer weather. You also want a shoe with enough room to allow for thicker socks in winter.


I live in ND, so my cycling season will only be from April-October. No winter cycling since it's sub-zero . Also, the rides i go on will only be an hour or two at a time. I won't be touring, so should I still have to worry about the swelling issue?


----------



## dbleoh7 (Mar 23, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> As I said, shoes are personal, but FWIW I find the Spec BG shoes to be among the best and currently own a pair of '08 Elites. Great shoe.


By a stroke of luck I landed on their website having the '08 elites in a 45.5 for a great price. But, I notice they have 3 velcro straps versus the buckle lock system thing in the 2010s. Can you still get a really secure fit with only velcro straps? Link below:

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=44014&menuItemId=9309&eid=4927


----------



## dbleoh7 (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm also used to shoes fitting very snug, if not tight. I'm used to the fit of soccer cleats, where you want your toes touching the front, but not curled up, so the shoe fits like a glove would. With the 46's there was a little room to spare in front of my toes, with the width being perfect. i think with the 45.5's my toes will be just barely grazing the tip of the shoe


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dbleoh7 said:


> By a stroke of luck I landed on their website having the '08 elites in a 45.5 for a great price. But, I notice they have 3 velcro straps versus the buckle lock system thing in the 2010s. Can you still get a really secure fit with only velcro straps? Link below:
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=44014&menuItemId=9309&eid=4927


Funny you should mention the velcro straps versus a buckle because I prefer the strap. I find that the buckle tends to pinch the top of my foot, so again, shoes are very personal.

To revisit the sweIling issue, yes, if you ride April till October (basically what I'm relegated to) I suggest avoiding a too snug shoe. Also, since you mentioned Spec's website, there are several advantages to going through your LBS on this. A biggie is that you can try both the 45.5 and 46's on to compare. I understand what you'd offered re: hockey shoes, but as long as you are getting a snug fit (width and length) and are not slipping at the heel, the 46 is probably the better way to go. Best way to know for sure is to try both on, though.


----------



## dbleoh7 (Mar 23, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Funny you should mention the velcro straps versus a buckle because I prefer the strap. I find that the buckle tends to pinch the top of my foot, so again, shoes are very personal.


Thanks for bringing that up. I have had 2 surgeries on my right ankle, so I wonder if the velcro strap would be a better fit for me... it would be more forgiving, whereas a plastic strap would possibly cut into my tendons, causing tendonitis. I can't believe I didn't take that into account! I went back to the only LBS in town and they ordered the 45.5's in for me. I mentioned the '08 elite deal on the Specialized website, and they said that if the 45.5's fit and I would prefer the '08 with velcro that they could order those for me instead and do the same price; that is if they are still in stock... Problem solved; I just might have to wait another month for the shoes.


----------

